# BMQ August 2007 -  ALL locations



## recruited

I finally got the call!  I swear in on july 19 and fly to st jean quebec Aug 4 to start BMQ Aug 6, its still a ways away but more time to train...Anyone else goin to BMQ on Aug 6th? I geuss now my handle finally means something...... ;D oh and I'm goin infantry.


----------



## deedster

Congratulations on being recruited, recruited !!!


----------



## eager_beaver

Hey Congrats.I also just got my job offer for armoured soilder(crewman) I will also be in St.Jean for August 6th..my birthday actually,could not have asked for a better gift..lol.And i was told i will be taking a train there.


----------



## Keebler

Congrats to you both, i will just be starting my 4th week.


----------



## neko

I just got my call! Got an offer for Combat Engineer!! I get sworn in July 19th and start basic August 6th in St. Jean!

 :cheers:

Must go get my celebratory bottle of Bailey's all I've got here is wine.


----------



## eager_beaver

Congrats Neko...see you guys on course i guess.Lets keep in touch..it would be nice to know a few people before we get there.We may just be in the same platoon..who knows.PM me if you like.


----------



## neko

eager_beaver said:
			
		

> Congrats Neko...


 Thank you, sentiments returned


> see you guys on course i guess.Lets keep in touch..it would be nice to know a few people before we get there.We may just be in the same platoon..who knows.PM me if you like.


It would be neat to meet others from these forums there.

edited for spelling


----------



## recruited

Congrats Neko and Eager, I wouldnt mind knowing a couple peeps there as well.....see you on course


----------



## Arsenal

I'll be there.


----------



## jdmoney

Yes i am leaving on august 4th from windsor ontario. That is, unless i decide not to quit my job and stay here.
Where are you leaving from?


----------



## mike1234

I just got my call as well.  I'll be leaving from London, On on the 4th of Aug for St. Jean.  

I'm going Infantry.


----------



## Arsenal

Nice, I'll be leaving from London as well, when is your swearing in?


----------



## jdmoney

Nobody is leaving from windsor, ON? Also i will be headed out west for PPCLI once finished basic, anyone else headed out there also?


----------



## Arsenal

I will be, hopefully to the 1st or 3rd...


----------



## mysteriousmind

Grtatz to all, 


When you will be starting your BMQ, ill have finish pres bmq and SQ  in Valcartier, have fun.


----------



## neko

Congratulations all,
See you in St. Jean


----------



## recruited

I'm going PPCLI as well.........Anyone else flying out from vancouver BC?


----------



## mike1234

I'm swearing in on the 28th of June........ I'm also going out west to PPCLI after.  

I'm hoping for 1st or 3rd as well.  I've lived in Edmonton for a few years already a while back and I really like theh city.  Plus, Shilo doesn't really seem like its a booming metropolis of fun, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Arsenal

I was supposed to be sworn in on the 28th too, they called yesterday and changed it to the 5th of July, something about having to be within 30 days from oath to BMQ... I wonder if they'll changed yours to the 5th.


----------



## JamieR

As long as all goes well tommorow morning, I shall see you fine people in August as well   
im coming from Pei/Halifax Nova Scotia


----------



## mike1234

Hey Arsenal,
They did change the date of my swearing in to July 5th, so I guess I'll see you there.  I'll probably be on the same train to St. Jean as well.


----------



## jdmoney

Us windsor and london guys will possibly be on the same train. My train my be picking you guys up. Let me know when  you know what train your on and i will do the same


----------



## eager_beaver

I am also taking a train,but from Guelph,which is about 1hr west of Toronto.


----------



## Arsenal

mike1234 said:
			
		

> Hey Arsenal,
> They did change the date of my swearing in to July 5th, so I guess I'll see you there.  I'll probably be on the same train to St. Jean as well.



No doubt.. I'd bet most of us will be on the same train.

Whats everyone doing over the summer to get ready? I plan to lay on the beach in Grand Bend all summer ;D.


----------



## recruited

Unfortunatley I wont see you guys on the train as I seem to be the only one so far coming from western canada ;D


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

I was so excited to get my call today! Offered RMS Clerk and couldn't be happier! Anyone else get the call yet?


----------



## RCR Grunt

YAY!! YOU ARE THE AWESOME-EST!!


----------



## Josh1r

Yes!

I am doing my medical on June 6Th, I am applying for infantry and seeing as there are starting dates for the 16Th of July, the 13Th of August it looks like I will be making it for summer time recruitment after all!!  ;D I will post as soon as I get my call, but that should not take place until about the second week of July.   Good night.


----------



## stealthylizard

Josh, good luck.  I have had an application in since beginning of March, and haven't even been lined up for anything yet.


----------



## Josh1r

Hey stealthy

That's just about right, I went from February 24TH, until roughly 1 and a half weeks ago without hearing from them. So a total of 2 months and 2-3 weeks. I asked around and it is a matter of how busy they truly are. The thing is, you may get a call from the recruitment center for your aptitude, interview, and medical either on the same day/week/month. That to depends on how busy they are. The other thing that it falls on is what field you have applied for? Infantry moves quickly ( I just changed from Weapons Technician to Infantry) Just to give you an example the Weapons Tech interview is roughly 1- 1 1/2 hours, Whereas the Infantry interview lasted 30-45 minutes.

Keep in mind There is no problem with calling and asking them if they have a rough idea of how many weeks it could be. They told me 8 weeks, it took 10, but I did notice the Mtl based recruitment office has been quite busy everytime I have went since February.

I wish you the best of luck seeing as I am pretty sure that everyone here who has applied to date would like to leave before September  :. Thanks though. BTW *correction from my prior post, I meant I should not hear from them until about the second week of June..  

PS. Running time!!


----------



## Frank67

Hey rcrgruntsgirl

I'm going on Aug 13th too...  Marine  Electrician  Navy

What are you Going for?

Frank


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

I'm going as a Clerk, and very excited to get my first choice. No combat for me, it's enough for me to be married to someone in a combat trade.
Now just waiting for my package from the recruiting office!

Melissa


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

Oh and I'm going army, easier to be posted together for my husband and I.


----------



## Sixshooter

just did my medical and interview today, said i should get a call this week and get an offer for a august time. cant wait, never went this fast the last time i did this application.


----------



## Prospect

Yeah, I recieved my offer the other day, for Infantry PPCLI BMQ starting on the 13th.  I'm just waiting for my package, and the specifics of my offer, and enrollment.  I'm very excited to get started.  I'm just wondering, though, if there were other people who weren't told where there BMQ was being held when the got there offer?  It might have just been that I was too excited to remember to ask when I got the call.  Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## stealthylizard

Prospect, if you are Reg Force, it will be St. Jean.


----------



## camochick

Stealthy , not necesarily, they are running BMQ in wainwright, Gagetown, and even Edmonton.


----------



## stealthylizard

Wow, I thought all Reg Force was done through St Jean, I guess that has changed.  My apologies. The Canadian Forces recruiting website should update their information then:

Basic Military Qualification 

The first stage of training for everyone is the 13-week Basic Military Qualification (BMQ) course at the Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School in Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu, Quebec.


----------



## aesop081

The demands on the system being what they are these days, the Cf has had to conduct BMQ at several other locations.  This is not the first time the CF has done this.  Regardless of where the training is done, the syllabus is the same and overseen  by CFLRS.


----------



## Sixshooter

wow, when i said fast i really meant it, said i did my interview and med monday, and i just got called today (wednesday) for the job.

ill be off to st.jean on the 11th for the 13th!  

going infantry rcr. cant wait

hope to see you all there.

p.s the offer came on my birthday too. wonder if they wanted to give me a present.. ha.


----------



## Mike Baker

Wow that is fast. Good luck all! ;D


----------



## stealthylizard

I'm hoping to make it in by August 12 2008, lol.  It gets frustrating reading person after person getting job offers, and here I am diligently waiting by the phone waiting to here when I can take my CFAT, interview, and medical..............


----------



## Mike Baker

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to make it in by August 12 2008,


_May_ be when I get in, I hope.  ;D


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

Wow that is fast! Mine would have been fast too except I told them to put my file on hold til my husband came back from Afghanistan. 

I'm so anxious to go, waiting kinda sucks and it shows me how incredible impatient I really am   haha Oh well, I'm happy to be going.
Got my package today, nothing really interesting in it since the package was on their website already. Doing my swearing in in Ottawa at the end of July, hopefully my friends husband can do my swearing in for me!


----------



## Frank67

Where are you guys/gals from?  

Saint John   New Brunswick here.

Not sure when and how i'm going. Just know i start Aug 13th.

Frank


----------



## Sixshooter

im from kitchener gonna be leaving by train the 11th, this actually will be my second st.jean visit, i originally left in march 06 but had to v.r cause of my moms medical condition

the corporal didnt tell my when my swearing in is yet cause of how long i have to wait, but she said shed call me back and tell me whats up.


----------



## Frank67

I get sworn in July 30th.   What do you mean you got your package?
Do you get something in the mail?  Anyway i'm going in to the office with all my question.

Frank


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

My swearing in is on 31 July in Ottawa. I got a letter in the mail today with joining instructions and lists of things to bring to St Jean. I'm sure it's something everyone gets, you can find it on the CFLRS website.

I currently live in Petawawa on base with my husband and have already told them that I will be driving to BMQ, that way if I ever get time off I am definitely coming home. We have spent most of the past year apart already, I will take advantage of any time to get home.


----------



## HItorMiss

Drive up here???


Forget that make him come to you and then wine you and dine you Montreal!

I'll even be sure to be in that area so I can direct you both to some very nice places.....Make him come to you for a change M I mean he goes away enough  


PS: Congrat's too. You put in a lot of effort to get this far and I know you will do great.


----------



## NJL

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to make it in by August 12 2008, lol.  It gets frustrating reading person after person getting job offers, and here I am diligently waiting by the phone waiting to here when I can take my CFAT, interview, and medical..............



I'm in the exact same bout.. I reapplied back in Feb 07, my VFS is all done just waiting for the call for interview/med... waiting has sucked but in the long run it'll be worth it... hearing peoples stories is also pretty cool though and encouraging

Congrats Sixshooter, as someone who's reapplying after a VR myself it's good to hear your wait wasn't too long.. good luck.


----------



## Sixshooter

thank you sir.


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

Well thanks HoM. I'm sure I'll do just fine too.
And I'll make sure I tell him what you said about him spoiling me in Montreal rather than me going home, I'm sure he will just love that haha


----------



## gomerpile84

Im heading to st jean for aug 13 boot camp. avs tech.  i am getting sworn in july 31 in ottawa.


----------



## Sixshooter

boot camp? hmmm


----------



## Testify

What are the chances there being a BMQ in St. Jean in September if there is one Aug 13? I have a work term for school that ends Aug 31 and the Recruiting Officer said that there would most likely be a BMQ beginning of Sept.  Would it be likely they would have them this close together? 

Edit: I was lookin on the forums and saw various dates around this time, so I don't think I need to worry.  DISREGARD.


----------



## Prospect

Got called with my enrollment information, and travel plans.  Swear in on August 2nd, and fly out of Winnipeg on the 11th to start BMQ in St. Jean on the 13th.  Man, I'm excited.


----------



## Sixshooter

hopefully they call me for my swearing in 2 weeks before i have to go or before, cause my job wont be too happy with me leaving randomly lol


----------



## Duzty

I got my call today for my component transfer, i'll be on the 11 Aug. flight for basic with you all.  I'm from Toronto, going infantry with PPCLI.


----------



## Sixshooter

yes infantry!


----------



## WinterJet

Infantry, PPCLI. August 18th I fly out, so a week later.


----------



## Sixshooter

what was the point in posting on this thread then?  :-\


----------



## WinterJet

Dunno, didn't see an 18th of August thread and wanted to say something.


----------



## Sixshooter

no more 13th joiners right now? boo


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

Oh well, eventually there will be more I am sure. I am anxiously awaiting my swearing in, I am stoked that I finally got to this point!


----------



## metgirl

BMQ August 20th - met tech  air force


----------



## valleygal

I got my offer of employment today!  

I Swear in August 9--Fly out to Basic in Saint Jean, on August 19 and start Basic on August 20.  

I'm going RMS CLERK, ARMY!


----------



## KrissyJ

Im still waiting for my offer, should find out in the next two weeks. I was told though I am pretty much in for my first choice and to start making preparations to leave for BMQ in Aug. RMS Clerk Air Force. I will update you all when I find out for sure! Im so excited.


----------



## L_G_M

IM going BMQ on august 20th.  I am so excited, don't know what to do till then...except going to gym every day. 

going for Infantry, RCR


----------



## L_G_M

hi all, finally got my call, just wondering if anyone is going to st.jean bmq aug 20 - nov 23rd.

Anybody coming from toronto?


----------



## Meridian

Prospect said:
			
		

> Yeah, I recieved my offer the other day, for Infantry PPCLI BMQ starting on the 13th.



The offers include regiment now?


----------



## valleygal

Hi, (again) I am going RMS CLERK (ARMY) and leave for Saint Jean on August 19 (Start on the 20th-Nov 23)...ahhh... I swear in on August 9...I'm coming from Gagetown, so I am flying there!


----------



## L_G_M

great,i can' wait. see ya there.  I think more people will post here soon.  Seems like people would just be starting to get their offers of enrollment for an aug20th bmq start date.


----------



## WinterJet

Leave Victoria August 18th for St. Jean. Infantry.


----------



## metgirl

cool  course mates  
Ill see you  Aug  20  th    
swear in Aug  7  
Meteorological Technician (MET TECH)- Air Force
only  comming  from ottawa  so its a short  trip 
see you there !!!


----------



## Romulus

Whats up. swearing in on the second. I'll be in st jean on the 18th  and start bmq on the 20th. I'm a 18yr old male coming from chilliwack British Columbia. I'm going combat engineer


----------



## Fry

August 13th -Nov 16th, St. Jean, selected, crewman.


----------



## Sixshooter

suppose to be august 13th, but got a call today saying something is up with my credit so.. :S we'll see.


----------



## Arsenal

August 6th, St. Jean, Infantry PPCLI.


----------



## camochick

I've been selected and was told probably August BMQ, but the office that my official offer comes from had a flood so now i'm just doing the waiting thing once again. Hopefully by the end of the week i'll have a date to post in here haha >


----------



## Romulus

who's flying out of Vancouver airport?


----------



## mike1234

Aug 6th, for Infantry as well......


----------



## Fry

Any newfs heading to BMQ at St. Jean for Aug 13th?


----------



## stealthylizard

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> suppose to be august 13th, but got a call today saying something is up with my credit so.. :S we'll see.



That will probably be one of my biggest concerns.  I just start to get caught back up again, and get laid off due to seasonal employment, and fall behind.


----------



## WinterJet

Romulus said:
			
		

> who's flying out of Vancouver airport?


 I imagine I'll be stopping over in Van en route to Montreal.


----------



## spenco

I'm starting my BMQ on 27 August, flying out on the 25th.  Cant wait.


----------



## JamieR

Me too, 27th of august it is, where are you comming from?

im coming from nova scotia


----------



## spenco

Vancouver here.


----------



## Romulus

I'm also leavin from van, my flight is for the 18th you?


----------



## spenco

I leave on the 25th I guess your on the course before me.


----------



## WinterJet

Time's flying. Only about two months at this point.


----------



## crawdaddy

my paper work has'nt even been sent off, but my recruiter said if everything gose right then i will be leaving in late august or early september. i hope its true but with my luck it won't but i will be praying and i will see you all there.
im from victoria bc the names Andrew


----------



## STING

Wow all the infantry types start BMQ after me .. I start in St. Jean july 16 also infantry PPCLI . Maybe we'll end up on the same BIQ. Im not quite sure what to think about my training timeling , BMQ July 16 - Oct 19 . Im not sure if BIQ would start before the christmas break or after the new year ... Anyone know ?


----------



## WinterJet

Well you gotta do SQ after BMQ, and I imagine they won't start SQ until after Christmas, so I guess we might be on the same SQ course and then I guess same BIQ course.


----------



## STING

WinterJet said:
			
		

> Well you gotta do SQ after BMQ, and I imagine they won't start BMQ until after Christmas, so I guess we might be on the same SQ course and then I guess same BIQ course.



  I was under the impression that all infantry do BMQ 13 weeks and then enhanced BIQ 14 weeks. All other MOCs do the 4 week BMQ Land ( SQ ) after BMQ. Correct ? ... My original questions was would I start my BIQ before or after the holidays? Which brings me to another question if i were to start BIQ after the new year what would i be doing from the time i finish BMQ Oct. 19 - my BIQ start date in January ?


----------



## WinterJet

I have no clue, bro.. maybe you're right. I finish BMQ in late November, and it'd make no sense for them to start SQ before Christmas break, so I don't see myself starting whatever is next until the new year.


----------



## camochick

Got the call ,August 18th i fly out, start BMQ August 20th. Whooohooooo >


----------



## annettemcneil

hey ,,i'm leaving from oromocto to be in st jean aug 13th,i'm driving my car up and i'm probably going to get lost . Is there anyone from the area that is going up for the same time that wants to drive up with me?


----------



## Romulus

Nice! you as stoked as I am? I'm flyin out the same date from Vancouver. You?


----------



## Fry

Congrats camo. You've wanted this for so long and have been waiting long enough.


----------



## valleygal

Hey _Camo_...I will be on the same BMQ as you...what trade and element are you going?  I'm going RMS Clerk, Army. 

_Annette_...I am in the Fredericton area as well, but my BMQ doesn't start until the 20 Aug...I am flying there though, why'd you opt to drive?  Ohh and what trade and element are you going?


----------



## camochick

Valleygal, I'm going sig op army, it's good to see know some other people from here are going (might make it a little less scary ha ha)


----------



## Romulus

So is anyone going Combat engineer?¿


----------



## RCSCC

i am going 13 august for infantry PPCLI


----------



## annettemcneil

hi ,i'm going postal clerk ,and the only reason i want to drive is to have my car with me. my bf is in the forces as well and he said you will love having the car after your cb is over,but i might change it and fly if i can't get someone to drive up with me,


----------



## Halicat

4th of August, Infantry, PPCLI.


----------



## valleygal

Hey annette... Postal Clerk, that's awesome...I had briefly considered it, but opted for Clerk instead  ;D


----------



## Jesse_g_rad

Hey
im gonna be there on aug 4th as well
getting sworen in july 19th in van
super stoked about going but worried about physical fitness  :-\
PPCLI for me as well hoping for 1st or 3rd


----------



## mand3asmom

Hi there... I am going Sig Op.. BMQ starts Aug 27, flying out on Aug 25... Cant wait


----------



## Halicat

Getting sworn in on July 20th in Victoria, B.C. 
Leave for basic training August 4th ( St. Jean )
Going Infantry - PPCLI


----------



## Jesse_g_rad

wow i glad i finally found some people that are on the same course.... i wonder if any of you will be on my flight


----------



## recruited

I'm flying out of van myself on aug 4th swearing in july 19th as well.......


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

Wow, I see all these infanteers, and CSS types, no gunners or zipperheads???, (I'll be there 27 Aug for IAP/BOTC)


----------



## Fry

Fry said:
			
		

> August 13th -Nov 16th, St. Jean, selected, crewman.



One here.


----------



## Halicat

I must be flying out of Victoria.  I am sick of having to take the ferry across to the mainland, then a bus to the airport.  So either my flights link up with yours or I am on a total different flight plan.


----------



## eager_beaver

Congrats fellas, see you on course! For those of us who are taking the train from London,Windsor area,I learned the other day that once we arrive,if there is not enough of us for a military transport to pick us up at the train station,we will have to take a cab which is around $100.00.So I guess we can wait and see what happens, perhaps splitting this cost when the time comes would be in our best interests.


----------



## recruited

It's interesting how many of us are going through bmq together and going ppcli as well, essentially some of us could go through the whole process with the same person and be able to talk about the good old days back in beautiful b.c  ;D


----------



## Arsenal

eager_beaver said:
			
		

> Congrats fellas, see you on course! For those of us who are taking the train from London,Windsor area,I learned the other day that once we arrive,if there is not enough of us for a military transport to pick us up at the train station,we will have to take a cab which is around $100.00.So I guess we can wait and see what happens, perhaps splitting this cost when the time comes would be in our best interests.



I'm down for splitting on the cab if we have to... 

Your right recruited there are a lot of us PPCLI Infantry types, at least there are in this thread.


----------



## Jesse_g_rad

im deffently down for splitting a cab!
i find out my flight stuff on the 19th i think......
i like the idea of having the same people or some of them atleast
to go through the whole thing together and who knows some of us
in the ppcli could end up in the same platton....
ps:I was in cadets so it should come in handy and i will help you guys
out with what ever I can


----------



## HItorMiss

Jesse_g_rad said:
			
		

> im deffently down for splitting a cab!
> i find out my flight stuff on the 19th i think......
> i like the idea of having the same people or some of them atleast
> to go through the whole thing together and who knows some of us
> in the ppcli could end up in the same platton....
> ps:I was in cadets so it should come in handy and i will help you guys
> out with what ever I can



1. Use Capitals and proper grammar it's a rule around this site and helps the rest of read and understand what you are saying.

2. You are not in the PPCLI your a recruit going to St Jean, you will be "IN" the PPCLI when you pass Battle School and get badged.

3. Being a cadet wont help you much in fact stop that line of thought right now, Do what the Instructors tell you and forget the phase "But when I was in Cadet's" just don't say it. Don't say it to your course mates and don't for the love of god say it anywhere near an Instructor.


----------



## Jesse_g_rad

Sorry for my grammer. All i ment about the cadet statement is that i want to help others if i can. I didnt mean to offend.


----------



## Sixshooter

im back on for the 13th *knocks on wood*


----------



## jdmoney

I don't think we would be responsible to cover the cost of our transportation (cab if necessary) to St. Jean.


----------



## eager_beaver

They let me know at the DND that once we arrive if there is not enough of us for a "military transport" to pick us up we will be required to take a cab, she quoted me a price of $100.00 which will be reimbursed at a later time.


----------



## jdmoney

Was there a number given as to the necessary amount of people needed to receive a pickup?


----------



## eager_beaver

I don't recall the exact number, but it was under 10..I believe 8 or so.However I only have heard of 3-4 of us taking the train.Nothing to really worry about I guess, I just wanted to put that out there so we can be aware of the issue, and not get there standing around waiting for a ride that just may never come.


----------



## Fry

Congratulations!


----------



## NJL

eager_beaver said:
			
		

> I don't recall the exact number, but it was under 10..I believe 8 or so.However I only have heard of 3-4 of us taking the train.Nothing to really worry about I guess, I just wanted to put that out there so we can be aware of the issue, and not get there standing around waiting for a ride that just may never come.



You'll probably have to get a cab.. when I went last fall almost all the guys coming to st jean via train had to get one... I  came via plane from Halifax and it seemed like the whole plane was full of recruits lol..we had a bus waiting for us at the airport (look for the guys in military uniform).. last fall I paid like $85 for a cab to the airport fr. st jean (when I VR'd/ left early- huge mistake, don't do(you'll regret it) unless its a emergency).. all travel expenses are reimbursed via travel claims (keep your receipts)


----------



## Sixshooter

thank you thank you


----------



## recruited

Excuse me Hitormiss I'm getting a little ahead of myself and your right, a buddy of mine was told ppcli and ended up in rcr. We all gotta get through training first!.......And In the letter they say 9 or more for the "school bus" less and its cab approx. 90-100 $ but they reimburse you......


----------



## mike1234

I'm taking the train from London, Ont...... so there's one more for a pick-up


----------



## Hedgehog18

fingers crossed going infantry or armour bmq august !! :cheers:  ;D


----------



## valleygal

Let the countdown begin...anyone else leaving in August?


----------



## aesop081

valleygal said:
			
		

> Let the countdown begin...anyone else leaving in August?



Have you read all the posts above above ?


----------



## valleygal

Yes, I have READ the other posts...and since there's been no one reply in a while, I thought I would write something to bring it back up to the main page, incase there was any new comers!!!  Thought I was being helpful..WOW!


----------



## aesop081

valleygal said:
			
		

> Yes, I have READ the other posts...and since there's been no one reply in a while, I thought I would write something to bring it back up to the main page, incase there was any new comers!!!  Thought I was being helpful..WOW!



Was just asking.......


----------



## Sixshooter

the 13th seems to be coming even slower then when i originally left for basic, but im excited to continue where i left off.


----------



## Fry

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> the 13th seems to be coming even slower then when i originally left for basic, but im excited to continue where i left off.



Exactly. I agree.

Did you get your course serial from your CFRC?


----------



## Sixshooter

course serial? and that is..?


----------



## Meridian

Sixshooter said:
			
		

> course serial? and that is..?



Its the number of your course.


----------



## spenco

My serial is 0080


----------



## Fry

0075 here.


----------



## Canadian Kid

Hey fellas, im getting sworn in on Aug. 1st and leaving for Basic in St. Jean, Quebec on Aug. 27th to Nov. 3rd. Anyone comming with me!!???


----------



## Fry

Canadian Kid said:
			
		

> Hey fellas, im getting sworn in on Aug. 1st and leaving for Basic in St. Jean, Quebec on Aug. 27th to Nov. 3rd. Anyone comming with me!!???



Nov 3rd? Are you regs? I thought BMQ was roughly 14 weeks now... My date is Aug 13-Nov16.


----------



## Canadian Kid

Yes, Reg. Force all the way. its a 13 week course.


----------



## aesop081

Canadian Kid said:
			
		

> Yes, Reg. Force all the way.



as oposed to reg force, half-way ?

 ;D


----------



## Fry

Well the date kinda struck me a little odd, because CFRC told me August 12th to Nov 16th... Which compared to you is a week or two earlier start and about 2 weeks extra on the end.. I thought it was a long time, so I questioned them and they confirmed it. That time frame is a little over 14 weeks.

Your time frame isn't even 10 weeks. 8 weeks from Aug 27th to Oct 27th, and then less than a week to Nov 3rd.. that's 9 weeks. Wanna switch?  :dontpanic:


----------



## Meridian

Fry said:
			
		

> Well the date kinda struck me a little odd, because CFRC told me August 12th to Nov 16th... Which compared to you is a week or two earlier start and about 2 weeks extra on the end.. I thought it was a long time, so I questioned them and they confirmed it. That time frame is a little over 14 weeks.
> 
> Your time frame isn't even 10 weeks. 8 weeks from Aug 27th to Oct 27th, and then less than a week to Nov 3rd.. that's 9 weeks. Wanna switch?  :dontpanic:



Don't switch. looking back on it, Id bet you'll miss it


----------



## aesop081

BMQ is the same lenght for everyone......one of you has his dates wrong


----------



## Canadian Kid

OOPS! sry guys, typo...
Aug.27 to Nov.30th


----------



## aesop081

I love it when i'm right


----------



## Frank67

Mine is Aug 13 to Nov 16 also.

Frank


----------



## Slicker24

Aug 20th - Nov 23rd at St. Jean.  Going in for LCIS Tech.  Can't wait


----------



## Fry

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Sixshooter

well... yesterday apparently was my swearing in, but nobody called me or notified me which is ridiculous, but i spoke to the captain and he said he did notice nobody gave ME any notice, so my next swearing in should be around july 30th, hopefully.


----------



## kanuck_007

Hey everybody, just stumbled on this great site! Well I got my call yesterday for 011 and starting basic on 19th of august......its been 7 months!!


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

I haven't gotten a course serial yet, not that I'm worried or anything, swearing is in coming up and 1 month til I have to be there woohoo!


----------



## Romulus

Your serial is on the front page of the package they send you in the mail.


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

I read over the 2 things they sent me and it isn't on there. I just got a letter telling me when my swearing in was and the generic package for Candidate Course Study Package. No course serial anywhere


----------



## Meridian

rcrgruntsgirl said:
			
		

> I read over the 2 things they sent me and it isn't on there. I just got a letter telling me when my swearing in was and the generic package for Candidate Course Study Package. No course serial anywhere



If you really want to know, call your CFRC....


----------



## recruited

For those of us in Vancouver B.C.........swearing in ceremony on the 19th whos going?


----------



## Sixshooter

need more 13th...ers posting.


----------



## Fry

+1.

Time's ticking down everyone!


----------



## jdmoney

Im sure most of us swore in today, so its time to find out how others are getting there. I will be leaving from windsor at 6am on via train 70, in the first car. Anyone else gonna be getting on that train? I was also told we can bring laptops and use them after 6... is anyone bringing a laptop with them?


----------



## Johnnyfive

I've gone through the entire process (CFAT, Med, Interview) and everything went well. Apparently my background check is taking longer than usual in Ottawa,  I may have some debt collectors that need to be paid.  I was hoping to go Aug 6 but if the ceremony has already been held am i too late? is there another BMQ in September? anyway my career counselor said he'd call me within a week and let me know whats going on.


----------



## mike1234

I'm taking the train (#70) on Aug. 4th at 9:50 or so out of Oakville.  Then I think there's a connection in Toronto to Montreal.  Just got sworn in today at CFRC London and all went really well.  Just wondering when they're going to come and get my stuff to put it storage for me........ should find out soon I hope.


----------



## jdmoney

Mike, what car? Are you going first class too?


----------



## eager_beaver

I will be on train 84 at 9:50 from Guelph to Toronto.Then train 60 from there to Montreal..comfort class! I board that last rain around 11:30.


----------



## mike1234

Not really sure what car...... I don't think it says on my ticket.  I'll be riding "Comfort class", which if my memory serves me is like riding coach on a plane.  I think Via1 is first class on the train...... I guess I'm not to ride in stlye like you!


----------



## Arsenal

mike1234 said:
			
		

> I'm taking the train (#70) on Aug. 4th at 9:50 or so out of Oakville.  Then I think there's a connection in Toronto to Montreal.  Just got sworn in today at CFRC London and all went really well.  Just wondering when they're going to come and get my stuff to put it storage for me........ should find out soon I hope.



Hahaha Mike I was the dude in black with the mad amount of stitches and staples in my head.. Someone cracked me a few times with a baseball bat Saturday night.. Anyways see you on the train.


----------



## mike1234

I was actually wondering what had happened to your head. It looks tough as hell anyway!
I was the shorter guy with glasses.  I'm pretty sure we were the only two going infantry at the swearing in.......


----------



## recruited

Your not supposed to block the bat with your head!!!! ;D


----------



## Josh1r

recruited said:
			
		

> Your not supposed to block the bat with your head!!!! ;D



HAHAHAHAHAH!!! Good one.


----------



## Dontgo

Ya I'm flying out Aug 4th and start Aug 6th as well.


----------



## Arsenal

recruited said:
			
		

> Your not supposed to block the bat with your head!!!! ;D



It was dark and I didn't use my head to block the bat, I used my face 8). The head injury is from falling into a brick wall after being hit with the bat.


----------



## Dontgo

HAHAHA. Just out of curiousity, did you do that to stop the bat from smashing the brick wall?


----------



## Josh1r

Dontgo said:
			
		

> HAHAHA. Just out of curiousity, did you do that to stop the bat from smashing the brick wall?



HAHAHA


----------



## Dontgo

I'm not kidding. I've seen people do things like that before. In fact, I am one of those people.


----------



## Josh1r

Well I hope that no one that stupid is joining our Army.. lol.


----------



## Arsenal

Dontgo said:
			
		

> HAHAHA. Just out of curiousity, did you do that to stop the bat from smashing the brick wall?



Don't be absurd. To tell you the truth I dont remember any of it, I've just gone by what other people have told me.


----------



## Dontgo

I'm a goalie in hockey and I've had two concussions and after waking up from both I asked if I had stopped it. So that's where that first comment came from.


----------



## recruited

After being in a few fights in and out of the ring I'm comforted knowing I wont be the only one there who's had a few blows to the head...... ;D


----------



## BushmasterBob

Hey guys, I'll be joining the Aug 20th group  ;D  I'm going 011.  Swearing in is Aug 2nd.  I'm coming from Windsor.  Cya soon


----------



## Sixshooter

its getting closer. my swearing in is on monday. visiting my bro this weekend since i dont have much time.


----------



## metgirl

How on earth  do you forget your swear in date 

I'm  getting so  excited,  and pushing  my physical limits more then  ever. I don't think Ive ever  sweat more in my life . But then again  us ladies don't sweat we glow...buckets and buckets  of  glow HAHAHAHA Who  so who else has finished  up  their auto biographies   got bank  statements and has started  packing? see you the  19th


----------



## Fry

What do you need bank statements for?


----------



## NJL

Fry said:
			
		

> What do you need bank statements for?



She probably meant the direct deposit forum from her bank


----------



## Fleshy

Just got the call today for armour crewmen. 
Swear in date - Aug 2
BMQ - Aug 20 - Nov 23


----------



## sciar

.


----------



## Romulus

Swearing in August 2nd. BMQ is Aug 20th - Nov 23. I'm going Combat engineer, If anyones flying out of abbotsford BC pm me.


----------



## BushmasterBob

where you coming out of fleshy?


----------



## Fleshy

London


----------



## eager_beaver

Fellow  armoured crewman nice! My start date is next Sat.


----------



## jdmoney

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, its coming so fast... Only 5 full days before we leave, does that not scare anyone else?


----------



## eager_beaver

Lmao..its perfectly normal to feel some anxiety about the unknown.I am excited,nervous,anxious, all good though.I have been waiting for this for awhile so a little anxious to get going.


----------



## jdmoney

Since a few of us are gonna be on the same train, i have an "exciting" way to pay for the cab. What we can do is group together and we all do paper rock sicissor and the odd one out has to pay, i think that would make it a lil bit funner. We'd get reimburst any way so it doesn't really even matter.


----------



## eager_beaver

Or ...since we have all been working on our running anyways, we could have the driver stop 1-2 km away from the base and when hes not looking everyone make a break for it.The slowest guy who gets caught has to pay. ;D But really...im willing to pitch in to help out with the fare.


----------



## eager_beaver

Wow, I hope we haven't all lost our sense of humor, thought my last post would at least get a chuckle.Humor..tends to alleviate stress when appropriate.Anyways, those leaving this coming weekend see you there.


----------



## Arsenal

I think someone mentioned earlier it would be easier for one of us to pay anyways so we don't all have to do the reimbursement thing... Five days, wow.. Anyone else throw a going away party this weekend? Mine was unreal, family, friends, lots of booze and lots of food. All I know is that after last night it's feeling a whole hell of a lot harder to leave.


----------



## JamieR

Arsenal said:
			
		

> Five days, wow.. Anyone else throw a going away party this weekend? Mine was unreal, family, friends, lots of booze and lots of food. All I know is that after last night it's feeling a whole hell of a lot harder to leave.



Your not alone in that boat, Many people are feeling the same fears or nervous, including me, but were all in the same boat 
Good luck to you, see you in a few weeks


----------



## jdmoney

i actually like the idea from the beav, slowest one has to pay. If I didn't have 2 HEAVY bags to carry i could really see myself doing that, lol.


----------



## Sixshooter

lol genius. if anybody from the 13th course is down for that im down lol.  

closer and closerr my swearing in is in 8 hours.  ;D


----------



## Dontgo

Arsenal said:
			
		

> I think someone mentioned earlier it would be easier for one of us to pay anyways so we don't all have to do the reimbursement thing... Five days, wow.. Anyone else throw a going away party this weekend? Mine was unreal, family, friends, lots of booze and lots of food. All I know is that after last night it's feeling a whole hell of a lot harder to leave.



I told everyone I don't want a going away party. I haven't had beer or pop in around 1 month since they're both unhealthy. But it's more exactly that, it'll just make it harder to leave.


----------



## kanuck_007

Anybody coming out of montreal for august 20th bmq? Pretty easy drive for me lol!  looks like mostly southern Ontario....


----------



## recruited

I myself had all these grand plans of getting in great shape before basic but then I realised this will be the last time for awhile I'll be able to hang out with friends and family so its been a bit of working out with a hangover.......figure I have to get used to suffering anyways so it works out, dont get me wrong though I'm in pretty decent shape anyways........had a couple parties this weekend, the guys party woohoo, then the everyone else party woohoo, needless to say I'm happy but these arse hole friends of mine are determined to get me out friday night but I dont think I'll be doin any drinking as I would like to have a brain my first day there, then well all have to wait for a few weeks till were unleashed on Montreal......anyways looking forward to meeting all of you crazy people who are in the same boat as me, see you there! ;D


----------



## Arsenal

Roger that, the friends are demanding the bars and the rippers Friday night... The train ride will be a sleepy one.


----------



## Dontgo

Ya one of my buddys has been trying to get me to have a going away party for some time now. Then yesterday he says Friday (the 3rd, the day before my flight) is a long weekend day so most of us won't be working and lured me out with paintball. So I'm going to have to disappear to avoid drinking excessively, haha. Not as bad as my one friend though who had a going away party the day before that went until 2 am and had to be at the airport at 7. Ya I'm looking forward to meeting all the crazy army.ca people too.


----------



## jdmoney

oh dont be such wipes, just go out  You guys get to actually "sleep in", the train from windsor leaves at freaking 6am, and it said to be there at five. Now that sucks, lol.


----------



## Romulus

I'm in the same boat as recruited on this one, I too had a plan of being in great shape for bmq. I didn't drink for months but now that Ive only got 19 days left Ive been drinking allot with Friends and family. And the fact i just turned 19 and get into bars without having to scrounge up someone Else's id doesn't help ether. but I'm in the best shape Ive been in my whole life. I'm doing allot of 2.4k runs to stretch out my lungs as much as possible before I leave on the 18Th. See you guys in st jean.


----------



## Dontgo

jdmoney said:
			
		

> oh dont be such wipes, just go out  You guys get to actually "sleep in", the train from windsor leaves at freaking 6am, and it said to be there at five. Now that sucks, lol.



Paintballing is going out   That does suck. The plane from Vancouver leaves at 9:10 am PST and arrives around 4 pm EST. So because of the time difference it's really not that long.


----------



## FuneralFire

I'm going Comm. Research, starting on the 20th.
I'll be heading to St-Jean from North Bay but I am taking a pit stop in Ottawa for the weekend. If anybody else is taking the bus from Ottawa on the 19th, or anywhere else for that matter, and transferring from Ottawa to a Montreal bus, we could set something up. It would certainly make the bus/taxi ride less boring and might make the whole experience a little less stressful.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

Dontgo said:
			
		

> Paintballing is going out   That does suck. The plane from Vancouver leaves at 9:10 am PST and arrives around 4 pm EST. So because of the time difference it's really not that long.


Wait for it I'm going for BMOQ at the end of August plane leaves Victoria 2000 3 hour layover in Vancouver, arrives Dorval 0710


----------



## Dontgo

A night flight? That's gonna suck too. At least you'll be able to sleep on the plane though.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

exactly, no worse than my 22hr flight from Dubai a couple years ago (during OP Appollo) when my middle son was born


----------



## jdmoney

For the guys leaving on the 4th, what else did you pack aside from the listed articles to bring? Did you bring extra clothes to wear for once we are able to leave base, mp3 player, heat rubs,  etc etc...


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

If you packed enough civi clothing for 4 days it should cover you for your 2 day weekends when you are no longer confined to base, as for MP3 Player sure helps pass time while your polishing boots or sewing nametags into your underkeks but don't go overboard with the techno crap, even heat rubs and such, iffy, doesn't hurt but your personal box to store that stuff in is a shoe box.


----------



## mike1234

I bought everything on the list already..... the only things I didn't buy were the coat hangers and the shoe shine kit.  They had CANEX listed beside them in the inventory list, so I figured they wanted us to buy it there...........? 

But man, my bag is full with all that stuff I had to buy, not to mention clothes.


----------



## jdmoney

You managed to fit everything, including 4 pairs of shoes into one bag?


----------



## Dontgo

jdmoney said:
			
		

> For the guys leaving on the 4th, what else did you pack aside from the listed articles to bring? Did you bring extra clothes to wear for once we are able to leave base, mp3 player, heat rubs,  etc etc...



My sunglasses, haha.

Why do we need 4 pairs of shoes? Did I miss something?


----------



## mike1234

Well, I have two pairs of running shoes and one pair of casuals for the trip.  As well as all detergent, iron, alarm clock.....blah,blah....you have the same list.

I have all that in a big duffel bag and a regular sized backpack which I'll keep on the train.  As for extra clothes, I has a couple shorts, a couple pants (including the ones I'm wearing), 5 t's, a few sweaters, a couple of dress shirts and my leather jacket.  All my other clothing is in storage untill I'm done with all the training, so I hope I have enough.....


----------



## Dontgo

Wow I packed light. I only brought what they said to bring so I have 2 carry on bags, but if I wanted to I could cram it in to one.


----------



## mike1234

I brought all that because I don't have access to the rest of my clothes for almost a year...... maybe I'm bringing too much....I have no idea.


----------



## Dontgo

Well you'll have your uniform, haha.   If you packing for a year then I doubt you would have over packed, but they might ask in a not-so-polite way why you have so much.


----------



## mike1234

I don't really think it's too much, but I guess that's open to interpretation....... and potentialy, as you said, a lot of yelling.  Do you happen to know if you're allowed to take vitamins and allergy pills there...... I get pretty sneezy without the Reactin.


----------



## jdmoney

Hmm, i bought some extra stuff to help with the cleaning but i have 2 semi big duffle bags, and my backpack but thats pretty much empty. The backpack is more for stuff that i would like at hand during the trip there and for weekends off to carry stuff. For some reason it seems like i have too much to carry. I hope there is enough room to store it all.


----------



## Dontgo

I know you need to have your prescription for medical stuff. I'm sure you can get some at Canex though, I heard they have "EVERYTHING" there. I'm sure that includes reactin and more cleaning supplies (ie. swiffer).

I'm pretty sure you'll have enough room to store it all. You have your room and then a seperate storage locker for your civi stuff which apparently they're not allowed to look in. So if you're bringing MP3 players and such I'd suggest "storing" it there.


----------



## jdmoney

Mp3 players arnt allowed? It didnt say anything about them not being allowed and on one of the basic up video's or one of the other videos about basic training it showed a recruit listening to one while cleaning is weapon.


----------



## Dontgo

I'm sure they're allowed but I'd still keep it there when not using it.


----------



## L_G_M

I wonder how many of the august courses will allow time for soldier qualification(4 weeks) before the Christmas break.  I did a search to figure out and most say it all depends(no way to know for sure till the end of your bmq).  I'm going infantry August-20 to November-23, i hope we'll be starting phase three of our training come January.


----------



## Dontgo

I heard that SQ got combined with BIQ, but I'm not sure if that's true or not so don't quote me on. On the other hand, if it didn't get combined to one course then I'm sure they'll run it the same but give you some time off during x-mas as they would normally do.


----------



## Romulus

It was my understanding that the SQ was 60 days. Is this incorrect?


----------



## gman620

Just got called on the first and asked if I could go go St. Jean Aug 20 anyone else here going?


----------



## Dontgo

Romulus said:
			
		

> It was my understanding that the SQ was 60 days. Is this incorrect?



I heard 4 weeks before I heard it was combined. But keep in mind I don't know for sure if that's correct.


----------



## Arsenal

Off we go.


----------



## mike1234

How'd your face heal up there man?

Maybe I'll see you on the train....... I'm getting on in Oakville instead of London


----------



## Dontgo

See you all there!


----------



## Sixshooter

getting close


----------



## Prospect

Dontgo, a buddy of mine who's going through for infantry right now went straight from BMQ to his combined SQ/BIQ.  He said they just called it advanced BIQ though, because it's about 4 weeks longer than the old BIQ course, but cancels out the need for a separate SQ course.  I don't know if this is the way it will be for all new recruits, but to the best of my knowledge you heard correctly.  I'm leaving on the 12th for St. Jean, and I'm just going to try to take everything as it comes, and not try to plan too far ahead.  I don't want to start counting on anything, because my friend started his advanced BIQ in May in Shilo and was told he would be 2PPCLI.  This was good, because Shilo is only 40 minutes from his home.  All his family, and friends live nearby, and were excited he would be staying home.  He just found out last week though, that they are all going to Edmonton now.  He is fine with it, because he just wants to go wherever his guys are going, but, needless to say, his family is disappointed.  I guess its all just part of the lifestyle.  Goodluck on your course to everybody who's going.


----------



## Fry

This time next week I should be at the Mega.


----------



## gman620

hey whats this about a train? do they send you up on a nice scenic cn train ride? oh I asked about christmas and bases are sort of closed, the instructors get 2 weeks off and so do we.  And yes you need to pay your own way home.  I was told they would pay but, this has just changed.


----------



## Sixshooter

i do not look forward to the train trip again from kitchener to montreal.


----------



## Frank67

What is everyone's course number for August 13
Mine is 0074

Frank


----------



## Fry

0075 here.


----------



## sapper.douglas

just wondering who elts is going


----------



## Sixshooter

as far as i know im 0075, i dont have my papers infront of me though.


----------



## Prospect

0074 for me.


----------



## NJL

Good luck guys and gals.


----------



## metgirl

anyone on the 0079?


----------



## BushmasterBob

I'm on 0078 for the Aug. 20th course


----------



## Sixshooter

if anybody for the august 13th course is leaving saturday on the train, wanna split a cab? lol.


----------



## Sixshooter

no takers? boo


----------



## BushmasterBob

Anybody else gonna be on the train from Windsor on the 18th leaving at 0600?


----------



## Fry

I'm off to basic now, good luck everyone, talk to you in November prehaps.


----------



## kanuck_007

Anybody coming from Montréal? Doesn't seem like to many coming from good ol' MTL!   I start BMQ the 21st.....cant wait   Oh and how do you know what platoon you are in before even going to st-jean?


----------



## sciar

They told us some numbers while we were being sworn in. Although it was pretty mixed in with the 4 hours of paperwork and with nothing with it listed in front of me I can't remember mine.


----------



## Romulus

0079, August 20th course. Stoked.


----------



## gman620

does the paperwork say wich platoon? cause i cant find it on mine anywere.  Going aug 20th


----------



## sciar

Assuming you had the exact same process as I did. The sheet is in the left side of your welcome aboard folder from signing in. It's the typed out sheet that as a rookie is impossible to read for the most part. Line 3. has a series of numbers in a bracket the last portion of those seem to be your platoon number.

I seem to be in 0076 if I'm right on that being the correct number.


----------



## gman620

well if your right im platoon 0076E


----------



## sciar

See you there same one  Names Matt


----------



## gman620

mines grant, hey have you done the fitness self evaluation?


----------



## Romulus

Are you sure that is your platoon number and not your course serial?


----------



## aesop081

Romulus said:
			
		

> Are you sure that is your platoon number and not your course serial?



one and the same.....


----------



## sciar

gman620 said:
			
		

> mines grant, hey have you done the fitness self evaluation?



I've taken the sad numbers they've got listed on the site and made sure I trump them. (11:56 2.4k run, like 20pushups/situps. )
If there's another one I'm not all that aware of it, I'm still letting my leg heal up from hurting it when training for running so I might not be able to do that part. Is that what you're referring to?

While I'm posting here, has anybody had any better luck than I have to get legal size lined paper for their autobiography. I've typed one up and am ready to copy it out by hand, but the requirements list legal lined paper instead of letter (regular 8.5x11, they're asking us to use 8.5x14 for anybody who hasn't noticed). Not sure why it is but the only place I could think of to get it (Staples) doesn't carry legal lined paper. Or at least didn't at the time.


----------



## gman620

yeah I found some 8.5 by 14 I live in Brandon and we have a store called Christies office plus and they carry 2.56 for a hundred sheets.  I can do all the fitness test except my push ups are sad, I hope they let you improve on one thing with out going to warrior platoon.  I dont know if "legal" paper is a term or something to do with the legal system, but maybe try a lawyers office, if they have it they love money im sure they'd sell you some.


----------



## Romulus

Gman I'm on the same boat as you man. I broke my collar bone a few months back and I still cant do as many pushups as i could. I'm still trying to improve my pathetic 27 pushups. What are you at for pushups right now, and whats your course date?


----------



## camochick

I got my 8.5x14 paper at staples, but I had to buy it in a five pack of pads and it was like 15 bucks!!  :rage:


----------



## sciar

Romulus said:
			
		

> Gman I'm on the same boat as you man. I broke my collar bone a few months back and I still cant do as many pushups as i could. I'm still trying to improve my pathetic 27 pushups. What are you at for pushups right now, and whats your course date?



Lucky you, http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/resources/howtojoin_en.aspx?bhcp=1 if you check the physical fitness guide the pushups required are only around 20 I believe (The PDF just keeps locking up on my PC for some reason). 27 is above the requirement so no warrior platoon for you. Personally I've heard there's a beep test when we arrive to make sure we don't need a warrior platoon and having recovered from a shin splint for about a week and a half before I go I'm hoping I'm up to par for the running requirements.

I'm hoping Canex might have some legal paper because at this rate I'm assuming I might have to write my autobiography up on letter and just rewrite it when I get there.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

fitness standards for males under 34
Push-ups 19
Sit-ups 19
Hand Grip 75Kg
Level 6 on the shuttle run
not much to it


----------



## kanuck_007

So nobody coming out of Montreal for aug 20-nov 23rd bmq? Course 0078E.....


----------



## Romulus

so is anyone 0079?


----------



## JamieR

Wish I could tell you, but they took  a few of my pages after i signed them and kept them seperate. the only thing i have is a nother course package and benifits, contact info, pay/trade info, plane ticket.
i leave august 26 for august 27-nov 30 bmq


----------



## gman620

yeah I cant even do the 19 push ups, gets better every day though, and to top it all off I just got a really bad cold.   I would think they are reasonable though with the test, like if your close you can improve.  (I hope) anyone leaving 19th from Winnipeg?


----------



## aesop081

gman620 said:
			
		

> I would think they are reasonable though with the test, like if your close you can improve.



if you dont pass....you go to RFT platoon, you can improve there


----------

